# Icelandic: Slang resources



## sukkuladi

Hi everyone! I'm currently teaching myself Icelandic and so far its going pretty good. The only thing that confuses me is when the young Icelanders use slang. I've looked everywhere online for Icelandic slangs and I've only come across wiki's page (which is good by the way) but it doesn't seem to have all the slangs that the Icelanders are using.

Wiki page: go to google and type "Icelandic slangs wiki". WR won't let me post links until I get to 30 posts!

My question is are there any other slangs that Icelandic people use nowadays? 

like geðveikt (I have a feeling it means cool?), snillid (this one ALWAYS gets me), dullan, and

"Ég elska að fara í SLEIK"

I know 'eg elska ath fara i' means "i love to go" but I'm lost what sleik means. I saw a thread about someone posting something SIMILAR to sleik but it was Norwegian but I wasn't sure if it meant the same thing. Sleik = lick?


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Hi, I'm teaching myself Icelandic as well, but I _think_ that 'að fara í sleik' means 'to snog / french kiss'. That might not be right, but I think I've seen it before in that context.

*geðveikur* means *crazy*, *insane*. I would guess it's used in the same way as those words in English.

*snilld* means *genius*. I think it's just a way to express that you think something's really good.


----------



## sukkuladi

Thanks, Silver! You probably are right because it does make sense


----------



## sukkuladi

thanks again silver  i was wondering what programs/books are you using to teach yourself icelandic?


----------



## kepulauan

There is an urban dictionary under way as we speak http://slangur.snara.is/. It is Icelandic only and much of it is largely unknown, personal humour, relating to current news, and so on. Some slang is directly connected to an  age interval or subcultures so choose your's carefully.

For the above reasons I list the most common words, just to get by. many are English loanwords and others have full recognition so they aren't really slang at all.

Djók: "...without seriousness", nonsense
Deita: to date
Gella: chick, hot woman
Gaur: dude
*Gemsi*: cell/mobile phone
Hnakki: someone who belongs to a subculture that values good looks, altered cars and dance music. They have their arsenal of slang.
Kúl: cool
Skinka: a woman obsessed with tanning
Skutla: same as gella
Töff: tough, good looking, cool
*Ógeðslega*: very
Geðveikt: very
*Geðveikt*: crazy (good and bad)
kók: coke (the drink and the drug)
Dissa: to bother someone intentionally
Djúsa: to drink alcohol
*Djamma*: go out, party out
Sveitt: fat, greasy or sleazy (fast-food and people)
Flöskudagur: bottleday=friday
Sleik (fara í): French-kissing
Slumma: same as sleik but with more intensity
Snilld: brilliance
Brill: brilliance
Sígó: cigarette


Ok I realize now that "just the basics" is a bit more than I thought. I haven't even started with all the stuff related to sex, sexuality, drugs, alcohol, people you don't like, fitness etc. Just pay attention to the bold ones, you're sure to hear them all the time.

As for the wictionary, _sko_ is hardly a slang term, it's an important meaning tuner. _Akkuru_ is not slang either, it's accent written out.


----------



## sukkuladi

Ahhh pollodia! that was SO helpful!! Thank you so much!!  I'll be checking out that website and see what they have there


----------



## Alxmrphi

> many are English loanwords and others have full recognition so they aren't really slang at all.


Pollodia, are those words what you would call *framandorð / sletta*?


----------



## kepulauan

Alxmrphi said:


> Pollodia, are those words what you would call *framandorð / sletta*?



It's hard to say what is what in this matter.
_Sletta/framandorð_ is a foreign word used raw or nearly raw in the target language and often clashes with sound and inflection norms.
_Tökuorð _is an established foreign word that has completely integrated into the language and abides all rules.
_Slangur_ is somewhere in between except the origin can be native as well. It's a coinage of new words that remain inofficial for some time and usually die out in a matter of years.

Most words overlap more than one category and slettur quickly take native inflection.



sukkuladi said:


> , dullan,


Dúlla = cutie, sweetie | dúllan mín = my sweetie | ... dúllan = hon'


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

*<Moderator note> *This is turning into a multi-topic thread. We require threads to be about one topic only, i.e. one word or expression. Lists of words are not helpful.

If you have questions about a specific word or expression, search for existing threads first, and if none exists, create a new one.

*Please refrain from discussing anything other than slang resources and dictionaries in this thread.

*/Wilma


----------



## kepulauan

I should add that the slang database is best used as reference, not as a learning tool.

So before the forum starts to overflow with rare and below-belt listings, please take note of that.

If you don't understand an entry, try a normal dictionary or a search engine

If definitions are riddled with more slang, try the list I gave above. The database is only a few weeks old and words that everyone knows have less priority.

If you're still in trouble with an entry, consider forgetting about it. 90% of the words listed there are nonsense anyway and you will never find a person who understands them.


----------

